# Jasmine's kidding thread



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is Jasmine. Due on Jan. 20th also. She has really bloosomed lately! Still a little unsure of me touching her belly (to feel for kid(s)) but has become very affectionate with me! She is the roan goat. (Jazz is the black and white one!)

http://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab26 ... CN2765.jpg

and

http://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab26 ... CN2763.jpg

Twins?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Last year she hid her triplets really well! It wasnt until like the last two weeks that I thought wow she is really round!! So I wouldn't be surprised if she is hiding triplets again.

She looks great! I can't wait to see these babies! :thumbup:


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh. That would be nice. She has become a great addition to our miniherd. She loves my attention and is trying to push Clementine out of herd queen. When did her udder start to fill last time, Addie? Do you remember if she went early? I think Wildflower will go first.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Boy look at all that snow! I don't envy that. I'm anti-cold. Hehe I think she looks great. I have a couple due in Jan too. Cha-Cha on the 23rd and Hallelujah on the 24th. Your doe looks like she's the same size as my girls. Good luck!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I dont really know when her udder started to fill- I know around day 138 it was about half the size it would be when she kidded. I am pretty sure she went on day 146 this year- it might have been 147, but it definately wasnt early or late.

And so far shes had 1 buck and 4 does, so hopefully she continues that trend for you! :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can't wait.. to see her babies....she is lovely....  :greengrin:


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Update on Jasmine- here she is....

http://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab26 ... CN2794.jpg
and
http://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab26 ... CN2795.jpg


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

My girls due late January have obvious udders coming in now. Your girl doesn't look to have much of one in that photo. What do you feed?


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Blue Seal Caprine Challenger, alfalpha pellets, black oil seeds, diamond yeast, hay in am and pm (grain mix only in am).

I am alittle worried. I have two in due in January- not much of an udder on either but Jasmine (bought from Proctor Hill) didn't fill to 2 weeks prior to kidding (Addie said)


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well they do still have tons of time to fill in. Are they both first timers? I don't expect much udder development on first timers.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Can you feel an udder under all that hair?

She definatly had little udder started about a month out last time- but the most filling in her udder happened two weeks up until her due date.

She will be a third freshener this year and had quite a lot of capacity last year as a second freshener (she fed her own doeling and gave me tons of extra milk to feed our two bottle baby nubians!!) So it will come in.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

smallest tiny udder- she has not aborted or come into heat. Should I be concerned?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

No Im sure everything will be fine- hang in there- time is going to drag, but I can't wait to see these kiddos either- I have to wait until the end of March for my own Don Juan kiddos, so I will be living through yours! :greengrin:


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Well day 132- still not much of an udder at all but I can see and feel the kid(s) moving. Anyone else have this happen? Picture to come...


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

here she is!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ha ha I like her face. You know you can turn the pictures.  Just put your mouse over the top edge of the picture on Photobucket and a menu should pop up.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh! Just getting the hang of photobucket... on to start Jazz's thread


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Oh my lord look at that belly!
She looks like she is starting to drop already- I mean look at her rear picture from the 23rd and now!!! :shocked: 

I still cant believe there isnt much udder development, that is strange......


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I was watching her from the window today and it was obvious that a kid(s) were moving in there. Udder is tiny though! Who knows- maybe it will pop overnight!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh Addie, you are so right! When I went back and compared the photos I was amazed! Sometimes when you see them all the time you don't realize the change! I am also a bit of a worry wart!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Any updates here?- She's getting close to that due date!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

She is starting an udder finally! Still small but there. She is also widening in the bottom area. I'll try to get a photo.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Still nothing! I have finally recovered from Wildflower's kidding last week and am excited to see what Jasmine has. Her due date (150) is Thursday!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

At least you have a firm due date this time! :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

My goat didnt get an udder until 3 hours before she was due, and she was a 4th freshener!!
Some goats just wait lol
How is she??
Any new development??


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Udder is a little bigger. Her belly is big. Udder isn't tight however. Back end is stretching but no discharge. I don't think tonight. onder:Although she did let me pet her alot which isn't really like her. She usually is a two pet girl then she goes on her way.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

getting closer but yah probably not tonight


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I think we need some new pictures!  She must be getting close- day 148 today!
(didn't I tell you she would hang onto those kiddos until the last minute? :laugh: )


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

New pictures coming.(when my sister comes to babysit!) She seems to be ready to let them go!!!! I am praying during the day and not night! Doesn't she know I am up all the time with a toddler who won't stay in her bed!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Arg! Your making me so jealous! I can't WAIT for mine to kid LOL


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Woohoo! Come on Jasmine! Show us those kiddos!

She's a pro- she kidded for the first time OUT in the goat pen (bought with no real breeding date) and I had just recently had my son, so wasnt paying a whole lot of attention to the goats, and she kidded out in the goat pen IN the snow and mothered those babies like an old pro! Her second freshening I had her in the kidding stall and arrived to check on her right as she started to push the first girl out, had her triplets with no help from me (i just observed!). So hopefully she continues her track record for you!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

ashley you are around the next few days right for Jen's emotional back up service!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

LOL Yes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.... sounds soon... :thumbup: :hug:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

So are you busy with kids...or? UPDATE!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Tried to get picture- battereries dead... no kids.Jasmine as of 2 minutes ago is laying down in her normal spot in the barn.. She did let me pet her for a few minutes which is not normal unless I have something good to offer (like food) which I didn't. Will check again in a few hours. I quess it will be a long night!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Is her udder full & tight? Mushy hind end? If those things arent in place yet I would say she isnt going tonight


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Well she didn't go last night even though I checked constantly. Mushy hind end for sure. Her udder has grown but not tight tight. Maybe today. Of course the day we have horse management class for 1.5hrs!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

of course - thats perfect timing


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Mushy mushy, some arching of the back but still holding on!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Stubborn Girl.....kiddos sooooooooooon.... :greengrin:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Babies!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Still nothing. And she wants to be outside in the playhouse! When I lock her in the kidding stool she stands at the door on her hind legs! So.... she is in the playhouse and I am watching her like a hawk!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Hey did you charge those camera batteries yet?  *hint*


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I think that goat is having too much fun with you. :laugh:


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Okay- ran out and got new batteries. Will get a bottom/udder picture as soon as hubby comes home to be with our human terror- oh I meant toddler!!!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

4kids said:


> human terror- oh I meant toddler!!!!!


 :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry Addie, Jasmine wants no part of me taking her photo. Even with a child helping me- she backs right up into the corner. Stubborn ,stubborn girl! Her udder is not tight yet. Ligs so very loose!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Goats are stubborn? LOL!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Okay Jasmine- today is 150, let's get this show on the road- I want to see some babies by late afternoon!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Up again all night with her. Udder is bigger but still nothing. She did eat her grain but ony a small amount of hay. I locked her in a kidding stall hoping that she might get down to business!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:crazy:


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Let her out of kidding stall. She is just walking around grazing on the hay stations. UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :crazy:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*sigh*


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Come on Jasmine!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Take her for a walk, feed her some spicy food... LOL


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Nothing! :hair:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

At all?


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Nope. She is wide open in the back. No discharge. Udder is bigger but not really tight. No ligs still.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

whats her behavior like? normal?


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Laying down chewing her cud. Sometimes scratching her stomach once in a while. When I come in and make her stand up to look at her she backs her rump right into a corner. It is pretty funny!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL..... :ROFL: They live to torture us.... :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I hope Jazz isn't this mean!!! AHHH!!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Okay when do you get concerned... Jasmine started contracting last night about 9:30. Obvious arching back contractions. I checked her every hour and sometimes she was laying down, sometimes standing arching. She is obviously uncomfortable. Is it normal for it to go on this long when she is not a ff? Sorry- tired goat owner brain today!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Yes I have been with them for up to 8 hours- you may want to go in and check though to see if her cervix is dilated or if a kid is stuck


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Well- we will see what today brings. I let he out this morning and she ran to get more hay! Labor seems to be on hold. Pray it is today. I need to sleep!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Well if she is worried about eating she cant be too uncomfortable! Maybe she was just getting those babies into position- pre labor stuff can take forever

Babies in the afternoon sun today I bet! 

If you have any problems/questions- you have my cell phone number, give me a call!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Addie- Can you private message me your number again. Hopefully everything will go smooth. It is supposed to be very nice today almost 40. In my opinion a good day for babies!!!!! My children and I are taking bets on how many. My daughter says twins but I think trip. Picture in an hour or so (need to feed human kids first!)


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

photos...

IMG]http://i869.photobucket.com/albums


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

another photo


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks like the kids have dropped and she's ready to pop lol


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Course her udder dosen't look incredibly big, but some fill up while they are kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: Kids sooooooon..... :wink:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

any progress yet?


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Nope. She doesn't seem distressed at all right now


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

wierd.......if she was really having contractions all night, with no progress as of now, I would be checking to see if there was anything going on with the cervix/birth canal


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

She doesn't seem to be uncomfortable and my vet said because no mucuos string or huge amount of discharge to give it a day or two and see. Could she have been bred on the 5 day heat not on the first? She is walking around outside. rubbing on the spools and eating hay. Go figure!!!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I gave you her due date from her LAST breeding date- I cant remember if she had a 5 day heat or not (Ive bred so many!) but I always go by the very last breeding date to calculate their due dates

Just FYI- I have only had a handful of does that show discharge before they kid


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Addie -I just called you and left my number on your cell. Can you give me a call?
Thanks


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Uh- phone is in the car! I am trying to get Aiden in the car and drop him off at the inlaws- will call you in 15-20 min or so once Im kid free and on my way to work!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Poor Jen is off to the vet getting a C-section on her as we speak. I went over and tried to help, but something is up.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Awwwww I hope those babies are ok!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It's a girl!!!! Mom and kid are headed home now. Jen just called me to let me know. The kid is HUGE!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

She only had one???
WOW
CONGRATS TO THE PROUD MOM!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep just one. Vet said it was too big to come out on it's own.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

awwwww WELL...... she better have lots of pics to keep us happy!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

o_0 *quickly opens another window to go back into the kidding thread to look at the pictures of Jasmine*
ONE? 
Only ONE?
I need to see this kid.
Congrats on 'the' healthy baby.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I was thinking 2....but I guess that baby was just a big one!!
I bet shes soooo cute


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow! 

well, great job on getting to to a vet and taken care of :hugs: cant wait to see!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

WhoooHooo!!! Congrats!! I'm glad everything went well! Better get us some pics!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Well not sure what the good/bad news is here. Last night at midnight I assisted in an emergency c-section to save Jasmine and her kid (no vet tech was available). We thought the kid had passed and just wanted to save Jasmine. When he opened her up much to both of our surprises she was alive and kicking. He had to cut twice to get her out. She had lots of fluid in her lungs but is doing well. Jasmine was put back together and though things were touch and go she pulled through and came home with me around 2. Jasmine has earned the spot of hay eater in our miniherd and will never be bred again. The doe kid however has the dreaded pea sized growth on her vulva. I will post pictures and tell me what you think. The doe is easily the size of both the kids we had last week put together. She is huge and a black/dark brown. Pictures in the next few hours. I am exhausted both physically, financially and emotionally. Two hard births in two weeks! Agh! :sigh:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Oh my gosh, thats awful.... I can't even believe it!

Looking forward to pictures.....Poor Jasmine and poor you 

Did the vet say she would never be able to be bred again? I cant even believed that happened, she had two very easy kiddings before....


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

The vet said "Don't". He couldn't believe the kid!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

that's so sad


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm sooo sorry this has happened to you. This is not the norm for goat births, to have had two difficult births in a row is horrible luck. None of this is your fault. Kudos to you for getting her to the vet in time. I hope things go smoothly for you from here on out. :hug:


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Well the silver lining is that Addie and Ashley were great supporters in my goat midwifery! Loading photos now. Jasmine did sit up and I was able to get the kid to latch on to one side easily. I did also syringe her some of Wildflower's milk but really wanted her to have the colostrum from Jasmine.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Jasmine's kid and my son


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

This is a 6 hour old kid verse our 11 day old "bigger" kid


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very huge kid!

I had to stay up last night to find out the outcome - so glad you saved mom and kid. What a beautiful coloring she has.

as to her hoohoo - looks normal to me :shrug:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

WOW- she is enormous, and oh my is she beautiful........I do think her cha cha looks normal too, watch it as she grows but I think she's okay

How is Jasmine feeling? Are you bottle feeding the kid or is she able to nurse enough from Jasmine?

Im sending you an email now Jen.....


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Jasmine is doing okay. Very sore. We are drenching her with nutradrench, water and probois 1 oz per hour. We did get the baby to latch on and she is sucking like crazy! I did syringe her some of Wildflower's milk just to hold her off but really was trying to get in the colostrum. The kid is full of energy! We are choosing a name now..... onder:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

RunAround?  LOL just kidding.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

drum roll please.... introducing our newest girl Proctor Hill Athena! She is a big girl! Jasmine is still (obviously) in a lot of pain. We did get Athena on this morning but have been syringing her since. Should I be worried about Jasmine becoming too full? She is in too much pain for me to hold her and let her nurse or to even milk her out. Suggestions please!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

oh poor girl! Man, that is a big kid! 0_0 
don't have any suggestions for you, 
but congrats on the healthy kid. 
hope Jasmine feels better soon.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Awe Athena is a great name- when you register her just stuck a DJ in front of Athena (for Don Juan)

Yes I would be worried about Jasmine becoming too full, are you giving her anything for pain right now? 
If she had banamine I think that would help her out a lot- you could put warm compresses on her udder for some relief and try your best to milk even just a little out of her udder if she becomes engorged

I remember when I had just had my son- and well standing in a hot shower or hot towels were like the only relief for me there, Im sure you know what I mean!!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

By the way- she looks incredibly similar to her sires littermate sister (so her paternal aunt) down to the little whie tip on her tail!

(shes the first one on the page: http://www.mnnigeriandwarf.com/Avain%20 ... 20Does.htm)


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

You really need to try and milk her out a bit. Don't want her to come down with mastitis. You have her on Antibioitics right? I assume you do, just reminding you in case you forgot. Ask the vet for a shot of banamine for her to help with the pain.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow...that is a big kid.... :shocked: a big congrats.... :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey guys, Jasmine isn't doing that great and I know Jen would appreciate some prayers for her doe.  ray: :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I pray that Jasmine pulls through for you...wow did she give you a massive kid! Athena is a very pretty baby.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Oh man  my thoughts are with her- and poor Jasmine, I really hope she can pull through this


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

ray: :hug:


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

ray: ray: ray: 
I hope she pulls through. My thoughts are with you both


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this! I am ray: that Jasmine makes it. ray: ray: ray: 

:hug: :hug: :hug: to you as well!!!


----------

